# Unresolved symbols in ...

## TheDodger

Mittlerweile läuft mein gentoo (1.4beta) hier wunderbar und seit heute auch KDE3  :Smile: 

Allerdings habe ich noch ein deftiges Problem, an dem ich mir derzeit die Zähne ausbeiße.

Ich habe mir einen neuen Kernel zusammen 'gebraten', in dem ich - soweit es ging - die alte original SuSE8.0 config übernommen habe.

Da konnte ich allerdings keinerlei Module laden und habe deswegen (vorerst) alles in den Kernel gepackt.

Jetzt bin ich grad dabei alsa zu installieren und bekomme bei einem 'updade-modules' ständig dieses hier:

```

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/microcode.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/block/floppy.o

```

ein depmod -a -e bringt jedes hier:

```

shadowland root # depmod -a -e

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/microcode.o

depmod:         _mmx_memcpy

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/block/floppy.o

depmod:         _mmx_memcpy

```

Die System.map habe ich - natürlich - nach /boot kopiert und ein make modules && make modules_install lief auch sauber durch.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## dad

_mmx_memcpy kennt er nicht ?!

Scheint mir etwas mit dem mmx Support im Kernel, oder vielleicht auch den Compileroptionen zu tun zu haben. Ich tät dann mal den Kernel komplett neu compilieren, und auch

Set version information on all module symbols

abstellen, und vor allem den richtigen Proz auswählen. Also nicht Pentium MMX wenn du nen Athlon hast.

----------

## TheDodger

 *dad wrote:*   

> _mmx_memcpy kennt er nicht ?!
> 
> Set version information on all module symbols
> 
> abstellen, 

 

Das schiens wohl gewesen zu sein, denn seitdem funktionierts wunderbar  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und vor allem den richtigen Proz auswählen. Also nicht Pentium MMX wenn du nen Athlon hast.
> 
> 

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## xhacker

Koennt ihr mir erklaeren, was das mit den Versions Informationen zu tun hat? Das sollte doch eigentlich nur ne Optimierung sein, oder?

----------

## de4d

"Set version information on all module symbols" bedeutet quasi, dass die module gekennzeichnet werden, fuer welchen kernel sie gebastelt wurden.

soviel ich weiss hat dass garnix mit optimierung zu tun. (so wie ich das verstanden habe)

aber les(t) selber

 *CONFIG_MODVERSIONS: wrote:*   

> Usually, modules have to be recompiled whenever you switch to a new kernel.  Saying Y here makes it possible, and safe, to use the same modules even after compiling a new kernel; this requires the program modprobe. All the software needed for module support is in the modutils package (check the file Documentation/Changes for location and latest version).  NOTE: if you say Y here but don't have the program genksyms (which is also contained in the above mentioned modutils package), then the building of your kernel will fail.  If you are going to use modules that are generated from non-kernel sources, you would benefit from this option.  Otherwise
> 
> it's not that important.  So, N ought to be a safe bet.

 

----------

## xhacker

Was das ist, war mir schon klar. Ich versteh nur den Zusammenhang zwischen der memcpy() Implementierung und den Versions Infos der Module nicht. Im Endeffekt sollten da doch nur Probleme dieser Art auftreten, wenn Module und Kernel verschieden compiliert worden sind oder unterschiedliche Versionen sind.

Ich habe diese Option zwar gesetzt, aber den Kernel und die Module in einem Lauf erzeugt, d.h. Module und Kernel sind auch die gleiche Version.

Naja... wenn's denn ohne diese Option laeuft....

----------

